# Just a few photos of our suburban train station



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

Trains are easy to catch here, and easy to use, ..all Americans who have ever moved to the London area  will tell you that the public transport is so easy to use, trains and buses etc..

I live in the rural shires 20 miles outside of the city  and can catch a train into the city , but since retiring I rarely use the trains now... but the last 2 days I have had reason to use them again...so just for fun, and for my friends on here I took pictures of our little  suburban train station... from these photos you wouldn't believe that there are literally thousands of people before 9am heading into London on these trains would ya?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

Sorry I had to reduce some before the forum would upload them


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you. That looks great? Public transit is so important.

Our bus service here is good I use it all the time. Rarely use my car.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Oct 11, 2018)

Lovely photos.
Thank you for sharing, dear hollydolly !


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Thank you. That looks great? Public transit is so important.
> 
> Our bus service here is good I use it all the time. Rarely use my car.



Unfortunately I have to drive to the station, not too far,  but because we live out in the rurals public transport is adequate but not great, unlike the city...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2018)

Lovely, even the train seats look comfortable!

And I see it's autumn there.  Ours is just beginning, late this year (no big surprise).


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

Yes it's just really beginning to be Autumnal now Sunny... Here's  part of the path to my house, we have woods behind the house , so later this month I'll get photos from there..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2018)

Looks great Holly, very nice photos!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you SB.... those pics were taken yesterday, you wouldn't believe it if you saw our grey skies and stormy winds today...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks Holly. The station looks so peaceful and clean. Hard to imagine thousands there!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

When I say thousands, RR....it literally is at peak times  between 5am and 9pm.... and then again after 5 until around 8pm... all just pouring off the train, with standing room only...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 11, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks great Holly, very nice photos!


Ditto!!! Great shots!!
Downtown Chicago Trains
.


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 11, 2018)

Nice bit of railway pohotography there  

Do you get any Freight trains through there?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

yes... in fact I got a cargo train go through while I was there..but without the cargo just the flat bed....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto!!! Great shots!!
> Downtown Chicago Trains
> .
> View attachment 57766



 ah yes ken... I could take pictures of the trains in London...plenty to be seen there, but not as pretty as our suburban stations..


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Nice bit of railway pohotography there
> 
> Do you get any Freight trains through there?



Oy, there's  thread here called All The Live Long Day. It's about trains. It's in the Dys Gone By topic

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/10144-All-The-Live-Long-Day


----------

